# My New Ride



## Thumposaurus (Aug 29, 2000)

My Bus needed a rest while I pull the engine and figure out where it's leakign from, I had been looking for one of these for a couple of months now, and this one was a fairly good deal, we filled the trunk and the rear seats of my brothers passat and the trunk and most of the seats in it with spare parts the guy had.
It has no plates right now so I can't drive it untill I get to the DMV, but the drive home with it was pretty cool.

Edit:fixed the pics


[Modified by Thumposaurus, 5:34 PM 6-19-2002]


----------



## matt007 (May 15, 2001)

*Re: My New Ride (Thumposaurus)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: My New Ride (Thumposaurus)*

Looks very nice. Are those leather seats?


----------



## Thumposaurus (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: My New Ride (PerL)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Looks very nice. Are those leather seats?[HR][/HR]​They appear to be, either that or very nice vinyl, the drivers seat has a big tear that goes across the bottom cushion that was sewn up with what looks like kite string, very frankenstein, But they are comfortable.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: My New Ride (Thumposaurus)*

I looked in the Euro-spec parts catalogue (wont mention the real name here) and found that there were no vinyl/leatherette options here for the CGT. Either cloth or leather.


----------



## Thumposaurus (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: My New Ride (PerL)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I looked in the Euro-spec parts catalogue (wont mention the real name here) and found that there were no vinyl/leatherette options here for the CGT. Either cloth or leather.[HR][/HR]​well then I guess it must be leather, I used some paint cleaner and polish earlier and it's looking better, you can't really tell in the pics but the paint was kinda oxidized, now it's shiny again, I still need to put on a few coats of wax, and get some black shoe dye for the bumpers and wing.


----------



## matt007 (May 15, 2001)

*PB*

Peanut butter the bumpers


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: PB (matt007)*

No kidding? Peanut butter??? Will that help? Some people (in the Passat - older models lounge) sweared by Kiwi black shoe dye.


----------



## matt007 (May 15, 2001)

*Re: PB (PerL)*

Yep
Smear it on, rub it in, and wipe it off. I did it twice the first time I tried it.
I think it works better in hot weather, but I don't know
Kiwi just 'paints' on black..Which is fine, *but* your bumpers are probably fine, they most likely just need a 'revitalizing'
Others use 'back to black' which basically paints on color, also

Some people use mayo, but which would you rather have your car smelling like..PB or mayo?


----------



## matt007 (May 15, 2001)

*Re: PB*

As they say, the proof is in the pudding
I took some pics so you would know that this isn't some terrible trick to the make the neighbors point and laugh







(or if they do, to have an excuse..)








Comparison of non-PB to PB:










[Modified by matt007, 7:09 PM 6-15-2002]


----------



## scheissmacht (Dec 8, 2000)

*Re: My New Ride (Thumposaurus)*

haHA, when _I_ took pictures I knew that the interior would be of interest! ohhoHO








and a family portrait:


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: PB (matt007)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Some people use mayo, but which would you rather have your car smelling like..PB or mayo?[HR][/HR]​Actually, maybe I should use Mayo? I hate the smell of PB, then again, I dont like the taste of any of those though.


----------



## Mr_LSD (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: My New Ride (scheissmacht)*

bloomin ell, is that a dead cat on your seat?







My mate has a car like that dead comfy


----------



## Thumposaurus (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: My New Ride (Mr_LSD)*

quote:[HR][/HR]bloomin ell, is that a dead cat on your seat?







My mate has a car like that dead comfy







[HR][/HR]​Nah, it's just a funky bath mat that's covering a badly sewn tear in the seat, I'm not sure what exactly I'm going to do about it yet, I'm going to the DMV tommorrow after work to register it then I can drive it.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: My New Ride (Thumposaurus)*

Very nice! Oh, I agree with the old Passaters, Kiwi scuff majic shoe pollish is GREAT stuff for old grey bumpers. Adds a nice dark black look with just a tad of gloss and lasts a VERY long time. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: My New Ride (duandcc)*

Oh, what year is it? 84? 83?


----------



## Thumposaurus (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: My New Ride (duandcc)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Oh, what year is it? 84? 83?[HR][/HR]​'83


----------



## Thumposaurus (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: My New Ride (Thumposaurus)*

Doh, my picture host appears to have taken a crap...I'll find a new one and take some pics of it cleaned up some, tommorrow.


----------



## Thumposaurus (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: My New Ride (Thumposaurus)*

took some new pics today, mostly interior








Gauges, nothing much to see 








center consol, radio is sticking out a little too far, but there is a support bar behind it anyone know if it's fine to get rid of it? It has a little silver box screwed to it.








the front seats








close up of the frankenstein stitching on the drives seat, I got some heavey upholstry thread and a curved needle but haven't taken a shot at sewing it up better yet








the dirty engine








and a view of the front, the front bumper is a little tweaked, I think if I take it off I can bang it back into shape but that's not going to happen for awhile, I did all the trim with the kiwi shoe polish and it turned out great.


----------

